# Hey ladies?



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a sexual experience with my wife last week and i wanted to get your opinion on it. First of all, if you are a regular to this board you know I haven't been too happy recently about the lack of intimacy in my marriage. ok, fast forward to last week, we were home alone while the kids were at school. my wife made a half hearted advance towards me (big bathrobe after shower, boring) and i just didnt feel like proceeding with it at the time. she didnt appear to be too put off by my rejection and off we went to do our individual things.

later that day, i just asked her if she would like to take a bath and she said yes. well, it turned out to be an incredible afternoon. we were doing things (at her lead) that we just never did before, very erotic and very out of character for our normal sexual experiences. i mean she went plumb loco (for the good) and it blew my mind. i will spare the details but it was just wild. 

ok, so the question is....what on earth got into her 

really, what makes a woman just go way out of character like that? no alchohol was involved. she is typically very conservative during sex. it had been about 4 weeks since we had made love and we had not been communicating well during that time. 

now i cant wait til we are alone again but im not sure she shares the feeling. we exchanged a few winks that evening and i told her that i really enjoyed the experience with her, and she said she did too. i just get the feeling it may have been a one timer.

what happened?


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

:smthumbup: Good for you ... I am happy for you. 

With what you shared it might that she just needed a little bit of time and was craving it and needing it. Like with me ... sometimes during the day while my husband is away I am in ah need of something and so ... { we are adults here } I take things into my own hands and sometimes he can sense things when he gets home ... we then after we have eaten & gotten things cleaned up and settled down for the night we relax with a hot shower together ... let's just say that one thing leads to another and things get pretty heated.

Other times ... he wants it and I just am not in the mood for it and that kinda turns him off but NO BIG DEAL ... something always seems to happen when you least excpet it to ... so just enjoy the time that you have with her and ... enjoy those times that you have with her ...

Does this make sense ... if not drop me a pm sometime


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

there are times durring the month that hormones are flying and its all i can think off ..maybe it was the same sort of time for your wife.
Has she read your other posts ? because that would make her think.
what ever the reason just enjoy and let it grow,
me and my husband has had one off the toughest year since we were married but i can truly say that ive fallen in love with him again because of it . keep things hot and good luck x


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

:iagree: ... Bubble baths a lot of candles are always good too and also if you have a big shower ... like I do with 2 seats well that makes for some intresting times. Also ... it is true when the hormones are up ... sexual drive goes up too as it does for me ...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

y'all got me thinking about her reading this forum?? we don't share info about what sights we visit at all, but maybe she snooped on my computer and found me.

well if your reading this babe, ROCK ME!!!!

coulda been hormones, she did start her period a couple of days later???


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Hormones are funny things ha ha !! one week they make me scream and yell ..even when i say to myself dont say it dont say it ..before i know it ive screamed it !!! lol lucky my hubbie has a sence of humour !!  and the next week i cant take my hands of him ..

best thing okey can do is to keep with it ,and enjoy!!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah it could be that shes read your posts ! 
and if she has it might have made her think about how shes been. 
but im guessing she just wanted you


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i guess it could also be that i havent been too aggressive lately, havent shown interest, maybe thats what it was. not trying to over-analyze, just curious for input


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yes stop trying to analyze, enjoy and use it as a starting point to move fowards. 
but must admit if my hubbie showed no interest it would make me try harder


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hold her in your arms... tell her you love her.. tell her you LOVED what she did - be specific!! and then say, wow.. that was awesome, why did you decide to gift me with that and what can I do to get it again?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

my bet, she has wanted you for a while. some women need to be taken and have the lead at other times.
combination during sex is fun. its playful and a turn on.
my suggestion she enjoyed you initiating.


----------



## swimmin (Oct 6, 2009)

Q1: 4 weeks why so long?

Q2: do you normally attempt to initiate sex...and do you usually get all kinky and say something like lets have a hot steamy bath together?

Q3: what was sex life like between you when you first met...was it really that conservative then?

ok nough questions...you def need to do this more often


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

times sure have changed, nothing like that has happened since.

i remember it fondly, although distant.

i never did get a grasp of what happened or why. she was totally out of character that day


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am happy for you like all the others. I think you need to be posing some of these questions to her! Ask her why she acted that way while you tell her how awesome it was! Ask her what you can do to keep things going like that.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

chuckf75 said:


> I am happy for you like all the others. I think you need to be posing some of these questions to her! Ask her why she acted that way while you tell her how awesome it was! Ask her what you can do to keep things going like that.


i have told her, and tried to recreate it and that failed. i guess there was an element of spontanaity to it, but nothing special as that goes. she never could tell me why, just shrugged it off.

i am not going so far as to beg, i think if ya push too hard on something like this it turns into pleading and probably would push her away. her attitude is hey, it happened, enjoy and dont question. unfortunately i know what she is capable of, how to unlock the secret is the question


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

So she's saying it was no big deal? Well it was to _you! _ Gee whiz, how teasing and frustrating that must be. Like you said, now you know what she's capable of.. now what? What caused her to do it? Who cares.. you want it again. LOL Congratulations on your experience together. Perhaps it can unlock some future fun times. Hopefully you won't have to wait so long till the next one!!

Blaze


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

my wife is the horniest right before her period, so im smart enough to know i need to take it while the taking is good...or i got a whole week of no sex....the funny thing is , alot of times while she is on her period she tells me she wants me sooooo baaaad and things....then when she gets off her period.....after that.....nothing happens....im ready to go and shes not anymore...its usually another 3 days before anything happens.......thats weird


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When I first read your post, it sounded like MAYBE she was coming into her "prime" sexually and it could be something that happens quite frequently -until the hormones die down, or until Menopause. But since it is a fond memory, I guess that was not the case. Bummer. I know before I hit my prime sexually, I also "needed" it and would come on to my husband pretty nicely, but that need only seemed to happen about once every week & a half. Now I want him every single day and it has been this way for over a year. Let's hope she someday SHE will come to this place, you would be in Heaven. How old is your wife?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

SimplyAmorous said:


> How old is your wife?


46, thing are very sour right now. not getting along at all. i really think she has emotional problems and maybe just pre menopausal issues. i dont know.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Im so happy for you! I have read your previous posts for a little while, so I get the hugeness of this encounter for you!

I had a one time experience like that the other day as well, but dont think it will be repeated for quite some time (upset stomach last night and no kiss when he walked in the door tonight, followed by qualrelling a few hours later). I think he had reached his max as it had been a week since the last time. I know everyone here is telling you to enjoy it for what it was, but I understand being apprehensive... when will it happen or will it happen again??? That thought crosses my mind all the time. It sucks being the one in waiting doesnt it? Is his mood right? Is he too tired? Does he have an upset stomach? Does he have a headache? So many excuses and missed opportunities that are looked at by our spouses as just part of daily living annoyances (or are they really ways to get out of sex?). I wonder if they ever count up the number of times something ails them and they say no... I think they would be surprised...

But, that being said, I am glad that you had a wonderful experience with your wife Hope it happens again sooner rather than later!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Choose2love said:


> Im so happy for you! I have read your previous posts for a little while, so I get the hugeness of this encounter for you!
> 
> I had a one time experience like that the other day as well, but dont think it will be repeated for quite some time (upset stomach last night and no kiss when he walked in the door tonight, followed by qualrelling a few hours later). I think he had reached his max as it had been a week since the last time. I know everyone here is telling you to enjoy it for what it was, but I understand being apprehensive... when will it happen or will it happen again??? That thought crosses my mind all the time. It sucks being the one in waiting doesnt it? Is his mood right? Is he too tired? Does he have an upset stomach? Does he have a headache? So many excuses and missed opportunities that are looked at by our spouses as just part of daily living annoyances (or are they really ways to get out of sex?). I wonder if they ever count up the number of times something ails them and they say no... I think they would be surprised...
> 
> But, that being said, I am glad that you had a wonderful experience with your wife Hope it happens again sooner rather than later!


well it was 9 months ago and it hasnt been even close since. i am back on the darkside


----------

